# Silloth Cumbria Saturday Nights



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Another site for Cumbria
Saturday night on Silloth Airfield there is a large area used for a Sunday Market and Car boot sale
Just pull in and loook like a stall holder NO facilities


----------

